# cul pincé



## Nil-the-Frogg

Hi!

I'm looking for a suitable translation. I don't think that "stiff" or "starchy" are fitting. Any tip?

"Quand ces foutus bourgeois parlent de propreté, ils veulent dire 'riche', 'blanc' et 'cul pincé'".


----------



## fleur de courgette

My guess is tight-assed or tight wad.  The first refers to an uptight disposition.  The second refers to stinginess.  But I this is the first time I've seen cul pincé...


----------



## franglette

Nil-the-Frogg said:


> "Quand ces foutus bourgeois parlent de propreté, ils veulent dire 'riche', 'blanc' et 'cul pincé'".


 
um... sorry context didn't help... 

"they want to say rich, white and uptight" would rhyme, at least

if you think it fits better, you could try "tight-arsed", but it's not very polite!


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

I think you got it...





franglette said:


> you could try "tight-arsed", but it's not very polite!


Perfect!


----------



## Arrius

*stuck-up* means overbearingly posh in the UK
_uptight_ is an Americanism which to me means under great stress.


----------



## EtudiantErudit

Arrius said:


> _uptight_ is an Americanism which to me means under great stress.


 
Well, that's half of the meaning. However due to said person's stress, he/she will lash out and often be exceedingly finicky and fussy when it comes to minute details--thus making the person often not fun to be around. 

The word _uptight_ can convey all of this. I've seen it used in context of describing school teachers, parents, etc.

Is it not used in the UK?


----------



## Arrius

*Is it not used in the UK?* *EE*
Yes it is, though not by me, who still says _railway station_ when everybody else is using American _train station_. 
Surely, since people are told not to be so uptight, that itself implies that it is a (socially) undesirable state.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Could I describe a woman as being a _cul pincé _without a sexual connotation. It might even be a friend. I like her, but I find her a bit uptight. I might even say "a real tight ass", although this latter expression for me means the person is rather disagreable, likely to take a hard line on certain things. Could I actually say of a female friend _C'est un vrai cul pincé_? Or would it be better to say _Elle est très tendue_?


----------



## Nicomon

Salut Charlie,

_Cul pincé_ ne m'est pas familier.  Je crois que c'est plus courant en France,   

Moi je dirais que la personne est « _un peu guindée / collet monté _»  ou  pour "tight ass"... qu'elle est «_ constipée _».
Dans le sens de _tendue_, il y aurait peut-être :_  « crispée » ? _


----------



## Itisi

"Définition: Se dit de quelqu'un de fier et d'orgueilleux." (dico-des-mots.com) Donc 'stuck up' plutôt que 'uptight'.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Nico et Itisi. Je vois que _cul pincé _ne convient pas à mon contexte. Une personne qui est "uptight" n'est pas forcément "stuck up."


----------



## Chimel

"Uptight" est traduit par "coincé" et "très tendu" au dico WR. Il faudrait clarifier cela:

- coincé: a souvent une connotation sexuelle. Une femme très coincée (ou un homme, d'ailleurs) ne se laisse pas facilement aller, est sur ses gardes face à la moindre manœuvre (supposée) de séduction... On n'est pas loin de 'inhibé"

- tendu: désigne plutôt un état momentané, même si certaines personnes sont tendues en permanence... "Il était très tendu au début de notre conversation, mais après il s'est relâché"

- je me demande si le sens recherché ici par Charlie (I like her, but I find her a bit uptight, likely to take a hard line on certain things) n'est pas plutôt "rigide". Cela _peut_ avoir une connotation sexuelle (cf. psycho-rigide), mais le sens est plus large. "Elle est très rigide" = elle tient au respect absolu des règles/principes, elle ne fait pas facilement de concessions, elle a peu de souplesse.
A noter: _rigoureux_ est positif, c'est proche de "cohérent" (le respect des règles ou des principes dans le bon sens du terme) alors que _rigide, _qui est très proche, est négatif: c'est être rigoureux à l'excès.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

You probably wouldn't call her a "_cul pincé_" if you wanted to keep her as a friend. Maybe "a bit high-strung" would mean the same thing, so Charlie P"s #8, "_tendue_", would work.


----------



## Kecha

Chimel said:


> - coincé: a souvent une connotation sexuelle. Une femme très coincée (ou un homme, d'ailleurs) ne se laisse pas facilement aller, est sur ses gardes face à la moindre manœuvre (supposée) de séduction... On n'est pas loin de 'inhibé"


En même temps, on ramène toujours tout au sexe en France. Ne traite-t-on pas les gens aigris de "mal-baisés" (plus souvent les femmes, d'ailleurs) ?

J'aime bien "psycho-rigide", je l'ai utilisé il y a peu pour un contexte similaire à celui de Charlie.


----------



## Itisi

'Elle est crispée' ?


----------



## Chimel

Kecha said:


> En même temps, on ramène toujours tout au sexe en France. Ne traite-t-on pas les gens aigris de "mal-baisés" (plus souvent les femmes, d'ailleurs) ?


Sans doute, et c'est bien regrettable, mais il n'empêche que si on me dit de quelqu'un qu'il est coincé, je pense en premier lieu sinon au sexe en tant que tel, du moins aux relations humaines (il n'est pas à l'aise avec les gens, et notamment avec les personnes de l'autre sexe). Alors que si on me dit qu'il/elle est rigide, cela évoque pour moi un excès de rigueur en général.



> Elle est crispée


Oui, mais comme "tendu": c'est un état de grande tension, pas tellement une attitude générale.


----------



## Itisi

Mais si on dit 'c'est une personne tendue/crispée' on comprend qu'il s'agit d'un état qui la caractérise.  Ça dépend comment c'est formulé, non ?


----------



## Chimel

Oui, formulé ainsi, OK.


----------



## Nicomon

Itisi said:


> 'Elle est crispée' ?


 Il me semble que ça marche (voir post 9) pour rendre l'idée de « pas cool » sans dire « tendue ». 
Merci de confirmer, Itisi.

Et c'est dans le sens de « coincée » que j'ai suggéré « constipée ».

*Ajout : *  Dans le sens rigide de "likely to take a hard line", il y aurait peut-être :  _austère / inflexible / un peu trop ferme?  _


----------



## Itisi

Ah oui, 'constipée', c'est bien !  (Mais est-ce chronique ou passager ?)


----------



## Kecha

Cette conversation m’amène irrésistiblement au vieillot "B.C - B.G." et son pendant moderne "prout-prout" (ou c'est juste moi ?), voire à l'imagé "elle a un balai dans le c*l".


----------



## Chimel

Constipé, crispé, austère, inflexible, trop ferme... Oui, pourquoi pas, mais pourquoi faire compliqué quand on peut faire simple? Pour moi, _uptight _dans le sens indiqué par Charlie (non sexuel, sans compromis), c'est _rigide_. 

"Ce n'est pas toujours facile de travailler avec elle, elle est très rigide", voilà ce que je dirais spontanément. "Elle est très crispée, très austère, très coincée, ferme, inflexible..."? Bof, bof. Soit c'est une nuance différente, soit c'est moins naturel.

Tel est mon avis.


----------



## Nicomon

Et moi, je voudrais savoir ce que Charlie veut dire *au juste* par "uptight", qui est défini ainsi dans Merriam Webster: 





> *up·tight*
> 
> _adjective_ \ˈəp-ˈtīt, (ˌ)əp-ˈ\
> : nervous or worried and tending to become upset about something that does not make other people upset
> : unable or unwilling to relax and express feelings openly : too concerned about behaving in a socially proper way


 Comme il a aussi mentionné "_tight ass_" et posé la question dans un fil intitulé _cul pincé... _c'est vraiment _constipé_ qui m'est venu spontanément.

Pour moi _rigide _dans le contexte _= by the book / strict _(qui existe aussi en français) et non _uptight_

Et je retire _austère._ 
C'est _sévère _que je voulais suggérer dans le sens de _rigide / qui manque de souplesse_.


----------



## Chimel

C'est juste, si on est plus proche de l'idée de _tight ass_, c'est _constipé_ (ou _coincé_?) qui est effectivement le plus indiqué.

Donc Charlie, à toi de trancher !


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

I'd say that between "_constipé_" & "_coincé_", it's a question of register.


----------



## Nicomon

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> I'd say that between "_constipé_" & "_coincé_", it's a question of register.


 I agree.  But the first comes to me more spontaneously... may be by association with "ass".  

In the WR dictionary_, coincé_ is translated as _hung up / inhibited_.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Hi, Nico, I'd say "inhibited" might be more likely to describe a character trait, while "up(-)tight might be for a reaction to a particular situation? (From Jim Bouton's book "Ball Four", the reaction to a prank pulled on him by his teammates by a player, "You couldn't have pulled a needle out of (his) ass with a tractor" - colorful, no?)


----------



## Charlie Parker

I find this very difficult. Words don't always fit neatly into dictionary definitions. It depends on the dictionary and, of course, on the speaker. Perhaps I am a bit like Humpty Dumpty in Lewis Carroll's _Through the Looking Glass_: "When I use a word…it means just what I choose it to mean--neither more nor less." I suppose in my specific instance, I find that my friend simply takes things far too seriously.


----------



## Nicomon

@ ain'tt : Now that's tight ! 

 @ Charlie :   Ton amie est *« pas cool » 
*
 Et je n'avais pas pensé de vérifier, mais *Termium* suggère en effet *« constipé »* pour "tight ass". 

*Petit lexique (diverses sources) :
**- Guindé  (collet monté, empesé) : *Qui manifeste une gravité étudiée, une raideur affectée; qui manque de naturel par souci des convenances.
*- Coincé  (inhibé, complexé) : *(Familier) Introverti, qui a du mal à être naturel, mal à l'aise.
*- Rigide (austère, inflexible, rigoureux, sévère) *: [En parlant d'une pers.] Qui applique à la lettre les lois ou les règles établies; qui se soumet ou soumet les autres avec rigueur et sévérité à ses principes en ne souffrant ni dérogation, ni assouplissement.   
* - Pincé : *Qui manifeste de la contrainte, de la raideur / du dédain, de la froideur / un sérieux voulu

Enfin pour moi, une personne *tendue *(si c'est constant) est un personne *stressée*.


----------



## Chimel

C'est un excellent résumé et Charlie ou d'autres ont donc le choix entre toute une série de termes selon la nuance précise qu'ils souhaitent exprimer.

La différence entre _pincé _(froideur voulue), _guindé _(souci des convenances) et _coincé _(peu à l'aise, peu naturel) et leurs synonymes est très finement expliquée.

Ma seule réserve concerne la série _rigide_, où les synonymes proposés n'en sont pas toujours: _inflexible _est plus fort que _rigide_, _rigoureux _est généralement connoté positivement, _austère _et _sévère _évoquent des aspects un peu différents de la personnalité.


----------



## Nicomon

Les synonymes que j'ai mis pour _rigide _sont ceux de la définition du TLFI (sous B) avec pour antonymes : _accommodant, souple.
_
Mais je pense comme toi pour ce qui est des nuances; les synonymes parfaits sont très rares. 
J'ai suggéré plus tôt _ferme _et _strict _qui sont à mon avis moins forts qu'_inflexible_.

Si _rigoureux_ est en général positif, une personne *trop *rigoureuse est ennuyeuse... presque_ austère. _


----------



## Chimel

C'est parce que je passe souvent pour être rigoureux (linguistiquement parlant...) dans mon travail... 

En tant que parent, on apprécie aussi un prof rigoureux (mais pas rigide!), dit aussi "sévère mais juste", qui, sans autoritarisme excessif, a certaines exigences de qualité et de sérieux, pour lui-même et pour les élèves. Oui, c'est un peu plus ennuyeux qu'un "prof sympa". Quoique, pas forcément.


----------



## Nicomon

Oh, mais moi aussi je crois bien être rigoureuse dans mon travail.  

C'est quand je deviens trop rigoureuse, ou pointilleuse, qu'on peut me trouver ennuyeuse.


----------

